# Mod my LS20... Please?



## Moka (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi all... I'm hoping this is the right place to post this...

I love my LS20 however it's getting a little left behind as far as LED Technology goes...

I'm looking for someone to so some nice modding work to it...
I'm after a much brighter LED with a more pleasing tint as the Main LED and for the three secondary LEDs I'd like 3 nice smooth floody Red LEDs for night vision preservation...

Not sure whether drivers etc would need to be replaced or anything like that...

I'm looking for anyone up to the challenge and confident in their abilities...

Hope to find someone to level up my LS20 

lovecpf


----------



## Th232 (Oct 19, 2010)

Been tempted to get mine modified as well, check out this thread, might be some good pointers for you:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/297360

Centre LED already replaced, and he says it's going back to have the 3mms replaced, so it looks like a good bet.:thumbsup:


----------

